# Top 100 Greatest Movie Characters (and then some)



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm one of those people that just love lists. Got quite a few of my own on various subjects. Love reading others and then compiling my own or at least being inspired to but never getting around to doing... sometimes. 
This is a list of the movie Characters that leave their marks on us long after we walk out of the theater or put away the DVD. 
I think many of the selections are good ones... some I can't say because I haven't seen the film ... yet. As for the rest... well like the article says... anytime anyone compiles a list, they're begging for an argument.

What better place than to do it here? :uhyeah: 
Oh fair warning... not all those listed appear... some take a while to load and some don't load at all. I normally went back and skipped on to the next one. Just FYI



> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/empire-100-movie-characters.html
> 
> *Who Was Overlooked in the '100 Greatest Movie Character' List? **by Jonathan Crow &#8195;
> 
> ...


And then some... 25 over looked movie characters that *should've* been on the list... agree or disagree? 
http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/1282/25-overlooked-great-movie-characters#photo0


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2008)

All good ones, but Tyler Durden is #1?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2008)

arnisador said:


> All good ones, but Tyler Durden is #1?



Let the fight...err, discussions begin...


----------



## Tames D (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't go through the comlete list but I assume Lucky Jackson is on there somewhere.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I didn't go through the comlete list but I assume Lucky Jackson is on there somewhere.


Umm... nope.

At least they put Yojimbo on there...


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

How could Severus Snape as played by Alan Rickman NOT make the top 10??


----------

